# Unterschied JavaDB JDBC?



## Stephan27 (11. Feb 2008)

Kann mir mal jemand den Unterschied zwischen JavaDB und der JDBC erklären? Was handhabt sich einfacher und ist in vertretbarer Zeit erlernbar?

[Edit] ... okay, hab den Unterschied herausgefunden! JDBC benötigt einen Server und JavaDB offensichtlich nicht. Dann ist, denke ich JavaDB besser für meine Anwendung.

Aber kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial für JavaDB bzw. kann mir jemand eines empfehlen?


----------



## AlArenal (11. Feb 2008)

JavaDB ist eine relationales Datenbank Management System (RDBMS) wie HSQLDB, H2, IBM DB2, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, ...

JDBC ist eine Programmierschnittstelle zwischen Java und einer RDBMS, für die dann ein zur RDBMS passender JDBC Treiber benötigt wird.


----------



## HoaX (11. Feb 2008)

und javadb wird über jdbc angesprochen. um das nochmal deutlich festzuhalten


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2008)

...und javadb ist nichts anderes als apache derby.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Feb 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und javadb ist nichts anderes als apache derby.



Was einmal von IBM kam, nachdem IBM Cloudscape aufgekauft hatte....


----------



## AlArenal (12. Feb 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und javadb wird über jdbc angesprochen. um das nochmal deutlich festzuhalten



So wie alle RDBMS in Java


----------

